# Price of boarding around Calgary, AB?



## Sammie096 (Aug 26, 2008)

I was just wondering if some of the people boarding around Calgary, Alberta could share how much it is at their stable for full or partial care? I am just starting to look into boarding and I'm struggling to find information. Also if there's a good website to look at that would be great too! Thanks!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't recommend any specific websites to go on to find a big list of stables.. nothing like that really exists 
What kind of a barn are you looking for (dressage, h/j, pleasure, etc)? Are you also "coach shopping"?
For boarding you are looking at up to $600 ish for indoor board if you're going to a bigger barn with a good show rep and stuff.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sammie, I live in your area, and I am currently paying $273 per month for a paddock for my mare. It's probably the cheapest you'll find in the immediate area. 
Otherwise, expect to pay around $300 for field/pasture, $350-400 for paddock, and $600++ for indoor board. Mind, I only checked places with an indoor arena.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It really depends where you go. If you are willing to drive out further out of Calgary (East or west-boung), you might find some crudier barns that work out well for you. Most facilities around Spruce Meadows have the training program set up which is 1,000-1,200/monthly. 
It depends what you want to do. The few select barns that still allow "regular" boarders to stay there are switching over to the training programs. Such is the expense when you are at close proximity to Spruce Meadows :lol:


----------



## Sammie096 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes I am finding that living near Spruce Meadows can be very expensive when looking for horse boarding! But that's okay, to be honest I'm not even sure what discipline I would like to follow. When I was younger I rode western but that was because that was the only option I knew. Now I am looking into other types of riding as well. I don't think I'll be doing any showing any time soon as I don't think I'll be ready for that. But thanks everyone for your help! I expected the boarding costs to be around as much as $300 - $600 and that was what I was finding as well. I just wanted to see if that was a normal range


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's a really big list for you that might help if you are looking for another place to board.
http://www.albertaequestrian.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=117&Itemid=242#w


----------

